# Kind of an Odd Question



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Has anybody ever tried decoying swans? I know it doesnt really fit in this forum, but I didnt know where else to post it. If so, what do you use for decoys and how effective is this. Any feedback would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We have actually had swans come into snow field decoys. They really didn't want to land but one of the guys had a tag and took his swan over field decoys that year!!!


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

People do it all the time. Take a couple of snow goose super magnum shells and put black tape on the bill. Or, get a couple of swan decoys.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I've seen tv shows where they used garbage bags as floater swan decoys, they shot their swans but i dont think i would be very confident while hunting over garbage bags :lame: . i would probably use snow goose dekes and put black tape over the bill like tb said.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I know a few boys who have just tossed some snow floaties out and shot their birds.....IMO its gotta be hard to pattern those swans!


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

They decoy them on the east coast in the Carolinas I think, I know theres guides out there for them I'm sure if you googled it you'd find some decent info.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I have decoyed Swan in NC near the town of Cresswell. I did it for 3 seasons and quit because if was so easy. Get into the flyway from lake to feed then, set up a few std snow goose decoys (12 to 24), and get ready to shoot.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Two weeks ago the outdoors channel had a show where they used 50 super magnums painted white in a corn field. They all got there birds decoying in North Carolina although one guy missed three diffrent swans at less then 40 yards before he finally got his..Kind of funny!!
Bandhunter


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

How many swans do you see feeding in a field in Nd in the fall? I've seen a grand total of two birds. Its more of being in ther flight path then anything.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

There are certain waters that swans definitely are attracted to. Find one, get in the line of flight, throw a couple of snow goose super mag shells on the water's edge and get ready. That's about all there is to it.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

True, true, I know a pond in my hunting grounds that has swans stopping by twice a year. They are there for about two weeks and then continue on.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

GB3, Last fall I saw a few hundred swans on the same bodies of water for a 2 week period. Maybe you just need to open your eyes. :lol: One of the guys hunting with us had a swan tag last year and took one over our spread. I have some pic's i'll have to post up later.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Quackattack,
better read GB3s post again, he said in a field.
I see them in ND in the air and water all the time but have never seen them in a field either, except on tv


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

And like I said maybe you need to open your eyes.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I have hunted them in NW ND. They tend to feed on "water peas"? It is a type of vegitation and they are not in all ponds. That is why you typically see swans feeding in the same ponds year after year.

I have never heard of or seen swans feeding in the fields.

The other way to get one is wait for a strong wind and get upwind from them over the crest of a hill or some sort of cover. When they spook off the ponds they will fly directly into the wind. That is how I have shot my swans. Just have a buddy walk down toward the water and they will get up just like any other bird. Your buddy doesn't have to shoot or even get close. They just get up.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The only Swan tag I filled was one that decoyed into Canada dekes by Kenmare. The waterfowl mind made swan sounds on his half-breed and the flock came right in cupped up.

By the way, I have seen a lot of swans feeding in fields around Devils Lake. Corn mostly. Also I have seen fields full of them especially in the spring.


----------

